# Tivo Stream 4K in Hotel with web page login for WiFi



## JeffInDFW

Does Tivo Stream 4K have captive portal access?

I'm in a hotel with WiFi that requires you to go to a web page to enter your room number and last name to gain WiFi access. My Tivo Stream 4K sees the Wifi, and will connect, but I obviously can't go to the web page. Is there any way I can get my Tivo Stream 4K to log in? Thanks as always!


----------



## Alex_7

Not sure but you can try your mobile hotspot? It probably won’t be as fast tho


----------



## kpeters59

Sometimes those Sign-In pages will show up if you load a web page...try Chrome?

-KP


----------



## JeffInDFW

To be honest, I didn't know you could install Chrome on the TS4K. I'll connect it to my phones hotspot, go to Google store and see if I can load Chrome on it.


----------



## kpeters59

Oh...I'm not sure either.

Isn't there a Browser built in at all?

A lot of those free-WiFi sign-in pages seem to be triggered on port 80, so that's why try a Browser.

-KP


----------



## usamac

JeffInDFW said:


> To be honest, I didn't know you could install Chrome on the TS4K. I'll connect it to my phones hotspot, go to Google store and see if I can load Chrome on it.


You cannot get chrome from the play store on androidtv os. Google deems it unfit for tv.

You can how ever sideload it. Incase this deters you, you should know sideloading is not illegal or going against any rules or warranties. It simply means, not getting it from the playstore.

I have chrome, chromium, tor, firefox(which I prefer) all sideloaded.. you need a virtual mouse. Of which, you have a few different options unless you have a bluetooth mouse already. If not, check out this video here.

If, you wanted to try a browser from the playstore that is fit for androidtv os, then you'd want to get Puffin.


----------



## U'nique

JeffInDFW said:


> Does Tivo Stream 4K have captive portal access?
> 
> I'm in a hotel with WiFi that requires you to go to a web page to enter your room number and last name to gain WiFi access. My Tivo Stream 4K sees the Wifi, and will connect, but I obviously can't go to the web page. Is there any way I can get my Tivo Stream 4K to log in? Thanks as always!


Yes, it does. I just turned on a guest network on my router. Click on the notification that appears to the left of the settings icon (top right of the home page). It'll open up the page for you to input your response.


----------



## Jamesc713

I assume a similar procedure would work as the one I used for a 2nd gen Fire box (the one with a USB port) The first thing I had to do was get the television network to recognize external input. They had this phone line system plugged into the back of the TV, so the first thing I did was unplug that, and plug my FireBox into an HDMI port. After some fiddling around, forced the television to boot from the Fire device. Once a browser was open I was able to navigate the hotel Wi-Fi, logged in and everything was fine.

This was all about two years ago, I can’t remember if I used my iPad hotspot to get temporary Wi-Fi during this process. After the process was complete I was able to watch media normally over the Internet, and also stored locally.


----------



## Ferd151

Jamesc713 said:


> I assume a similar procedure would work as the one I used for a 2nd gen Fire box (the one with a USB port) The first thing I had to do was get the television network to recognize external input. They had this phone line system plugged into the back of the TV, so the first thing I did was unplug that, and plug my FireBox into an HDMI port. After some fiddling around, forced the television to boot from the Fire device. Once a browser was open I was able to navigate the hotel Wi-Fi, logged in and everything was fine.
> 
> This was all about two years ago, I can’t remember if I used my iPad hotspot to get temporary Wi-Fi during this process. After the process was complete I was able to watch media normally over the Internet, and also stored locally.


What are you on about?


----------



## Nevaeh_graves

U'nique said:


> Yes, it does. I just turned on a guest network on my router. Click on the notification that appears to the left of the settings icon (top right of the home page). It'll open up the page for you to input your response.


I did that and it shows a white blank screen


----------



## bobtbobt

I work for the government and travel with a company computer. I would run into this issue before they provided me with a hotspot. There is usually a phone number that you can call for the hotel's internet provider. I would tell them that I'm using a vpn and it didn't allow me access to the webpage that required the name and room number. They would remove this requirement after I provided them with my room number. They can do this for the entire length of your stay.


----------



## leh0726

JeffInDFW said:


> You may have a notification that with 'sign in to network. Just click that notification. Then, the web page will appear.


----------

